# Red Brick beans ?



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Hi all

was wondering who uses Red Brick ? Been reading they are very good, also where online is the best place to buy beans in the UK, had a bag of supermarket ones (Taylors) and wasn't that impressed, I've moved away from the ready done packs and really want to go the bean method, there are so many makes of beans I've never heard of so some good advice on who makes the best fresh beans and where to buy them from would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Same question was asked a few weeks ago, have a look through this thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23319-Best-internet-site-for-buying-fresh-coffee-beans&highlight=roasters

Ian


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!

Red Brick is SquareMile's house espresso blend. You can buy it direct from them online or from many cafe's that use their beans. You don't state your location but there are places in London.

Where online to buy beans from is a contentious topic! There are loads of roasters in the UK - see the beans subforum for the list. What I like you may not like, and what some other forum members like I find horrible. Id suggest looking at the threads to see what other people are drinking and trying small batches from many places.

Some of the popular forum ones are HasBean (massive range), Rave, Foundry, Extract to name just a few.

What do you brew with at the moment, i.e. filter or espresso? And what do you grind with?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/ - Red Brick is a blend by Square Mile.

They're quite expensive so might be worth checking some other roasters until you find your feet a bit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im using Red Brick at the moment , its a really nice blend and the tasting notes are what is says on the tin

In milk its toffee and caramel.

This iteration really isn't that " light " -its a medium style roast blend and or colour on the outside ( if that counts for anything ) .

Im finding the grind coarser set and the coffee less acidic than previous cups at coffee shops..


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Hi & Welcome!
> 
> Red Brick is SquareMile's house espresso blend. You can buy it direct from them online or from many cafe's that use their beans. You don't state your location but there are places in London.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replys, I'm using a electric grinder to do my beans, and been doing a fine grind, I like my coffee to give a little kick, I'm using a Espresso machine, and been finding that using to two cup pop and the two cup option on the machine works better for me, as I'm finding its too weak for me at present, it's all early days I know, but need that Wow, that's good coffee, I enjoy latte's and don't mind the Costa ones.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A blade or a burr grinder


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> A blade or a burr grinder


Blade and my location is Essex


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ttwlr said:


> Blade and my location is Essex


I wouldn't spend the money on red brick , a blade grinder will kill any taste it has. Its just not worth paying premium price for coffee with a blade grinder

If your buying decent specialty coffee you need a good burr gridner.....


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

So would a Hario hand grinder be a better option ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What machine are you using too


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

This one

http://www.espressomachinereviews.org.uk/cuisinart-em200u-espresso-machine-review


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ttwlr said:


> So would a Hario hand grinder be a better option ?


Porlex would be a better choice for finer grinds.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont spend big bucks on beans with your set up, stick with the cheaper stuff, you will just be wasting it...

If you really want to get the best out of fresh beans, then you should have a think about your set up.


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Ok :-( So Would I get betting tasting coffee with what I got using a ceramic grinding rather than the steel blade one I have, ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ttwlr said:


> Ok :-( So Would I get betting tasting coffee with what I got using a ceramic grinding rather than the steel blade one I have, ?


Most likely yes, but you'd also do well to buy a small set of jewellery scales to a) measure out your dose by weight & b) weigh the espresso produced in the cup.

It doesn't really matter whether you use good beans or average with respect to the making process, better beans will taste better if made the same way & extracted to a similar level.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

It would help due to grinding the beans in a correct fashion, rather than smashing them to different particle sizes.

However, i am willing to bet your machine comes with a pressured basket?

If you can change the basket to a non pressurized one, and pick up a burr hand grinder, yes you stand a better chance to get better coffee.

How far are you willing to go though to get better coffee.......


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> If you can change the basket to a non pressurized one, and pick up a burr hand grinder, yes you stand a better chance to get better coffee.


Maybe less frustrating to stick with pressurised until ttwlr gets a decent electric grinder?


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> It would help due to grinding the beans in a correct fashion, rather than smashing them to different particle sizes.
> 
> However, i am willing to bet your machine comes with a pressured basket?
> 
> ...


Yes its pressurized but I'm not sure if I can get a Non one ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure about this one as you cant see the bottom, but does it look like yours?

http://cuisinart.conairspares4u.co.uk/cuisinart/coffee-makers/expresso-maker/2-cup-filter-basket.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you insist on milk?

If you like black coffee, buy either the Hario or Porlex hand grinders and either an aeropress or a v60 filter. Its a relatively cheap setup but paired with a £5 set of scales off ebay will produce fantastic coffee and is quite easy to do.

If you want to get the best out of something like Red Brick with an espresso machine it gets complicated and expensive quickly.


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

I've got 2 of these already but both pressurized.

Thanks for looking


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Do you insist on milk?
> 
> If you like black coffee, buy either the Hario or Porlex hand grinders and either an aeropress or a v60 filter. Its a relatively cheap setup but paired with a £5 set of scales off ebay will produce fantastic coffee and is quite easy to do.
> 
> If you want to get the best out of something like Red Brick with an espresso machine it gets complicated and expensive quickly.


I dont drink black coffee, mainly latte drinks for me with odd cappachinos


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Classic in the for sale section, £150...

Pull the trigger, you know it makes sense!


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Chatting to a guy who had a classic, and now owns the em200u, said he finds the Curisinart better, said its constant steam with no loss or pressure is far better, Ive only used this one so can't compair, buts it's 15 bar is good and I get good froth from it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are the 1 cup & 2 cup brew buttons preset?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ttwlr said:


> Chatting to a guy who had a classic, and now owns the em200u, said he finds the Curisinart better, said its constant steam with no loss or pressure is far better, Ive only used this one so can't compair, buts it's 15 bar is good and I get good froth from it.


Not dissing your mate but you dont see alot of em200u on here

Steam may be better though at 15 bar , not sure the coffee will be


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick with it then, just need to pick up a grinder.


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

I had never heard of my make, but it looked good lol and read a few reviews, the classic I know is good and read lots of good things about them, my one was only £70 reduced from £140, I'm pretty happy with it and can taste the difference now i am grinding beans, I got some Black Lavazza, and it was pretty nice, did it with the 2 cup basket.

But I will get some non pressurised baskets, and see how that works for me, once. Get more into this I will upgrade to a better machine, I just got back from work and not had a coffee all day, man does that 1st coffee of the day taste Goood

have a good weekend all and thanks for yiur comments

MWJB you can programe the buttons.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ttwlr said:


> MWJB you can programe the buttons.


I'd maybe start by programming the buttons to dispense 2.2-2.5 the weight of the dry coffee in the basket, as beverage? When you're getting balanced shots (not sour or bitter), see if you can grind finer & retain the flavour balance at shorter shots?


----------

